# Site Upgrade



## Jonah (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello all.
As part of getting this community updated, the forum software has been upgraded, to give you extended options.
Among the various new capabilities, we've added:
1. Costume profile pages, including album and user guest book. 
2. Social book marks
3. Social groups
4. Tags for easy search
5. Smart spam handling
6. A picture gallery

These changes are set to give you the best possible user experience.

Have a great day
Keebali Team


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I tried to access the gallery but got "page not found".

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> I tried to access the gallery but got "page not found".
> 
> Cynthia


me too..........


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Same here. They either haven't created the directory properly or have not set the permissions right...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My computer won't keep me logged in now. I NEVER had to log in......now I've had to 4 or 5 times this morning.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, and where did our pigeons at the top of the page go???


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> My computer won't keep me logged in now. I NEVER had to log in......now I've had to 4 or 5 times this morning.


Noticed this too, and am very annoyed!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Question:..........are we limited to how many photo albums we can have? I see the picture limit for each album is 60.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I'm having to sign in every time I visit, despite ticking the remember me box


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> I'm having to sign in every time I visit, despite ticking the remember me box


Try this...........it worked for me. Put the Pigeon Talk web site into your favorites again and delete the old link.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Try this...........it worked for me. Put the Pigeon Talk web site into your favorites again and delete the old link.


Renee are you sure that's what did it, or did it "kick" you off after a period of inactivity? I have never had PT in my favorites list, since when i start typing the URL firefox just figures it out. Since I logged in the 2nd time I have kept active in it and so far it's left me alone. I guess I could add it to my favorites anyway...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Renee are you sure that's what did it, or did it "kick" you off after a period of inactivity? I have never had PT in my favorites list, since when i start typing the URL firefox just figures it out. Since I logged in the 2nd time I have kept active in it and so far it's left me alone.


No, it didn't kick me off. I left the computer a few times and anytime I do that, I log off of the internet, but every time I came to get back on, I had to log in again. I guess PT isn't in my favorites......I meant in my links up in the address bar.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If one does not follow the K.I.S.S. principle(s), one is gonna have confusion and problems!!!

Sorry, but imo, techonology is tending to run amok! TOOOOO MUCH...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> If one does not follow the K.I.S.S. principle(s), one is gonna have confusion and problems!!!
> 
> Sorry, but imo, techonology is tending to run amok! TOOOOO MUCH...
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Oh, SHI............it's not that bad. There's some pretty cool stuff here and posting pictures in an album is a breeze. Don't have to resize or anything. Just a couple of clicks and it's done. Now, putting a picture into your post hasn't changed, but we've now got two different ways to post pictures. Just got to move around and check it all out. You thought the same thing about the "chat room"....remember?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> If one does not follow the K.I.S.S. principle(s), one is gonna have confusion and problems!!!
> 
> Sorry, but imo, techonology is tending to run amok! TOOOOO MUCH...
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Could call for a wing-slap!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...

Not always against changes...depends.

Good to hear about pics 'cause I'm hoping to post about Dom & Gimie, possibly later today with pictures. AND, if pics couldn't be posted, well, I really would be throwing a fit....

Mmmm, I think that ole virus definitely left me more "edgy." Sorry about that, but I will tend to speak my piece nowadays...

I have always been a disciple of "Keeping It Simple." Doesn't mean changes can't or won't happen. Change to improve something is one thing; change just "to change" is something else. And, if instructions are confusing...many people have NO idea how to write simple, clear instructions, then there are and will be problems. Seen it happen...hence, my comments.

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> Face it Shi....us *old* fa*ts have to grope around and muddle through it cause we are outnumbered.....I'm as lost as you are but hopefully we will both learn and it will be as easy as before.


Uh OH........you're in trouble............Shi doesn't use "that" word........
It really isn't all that different. If you just click around and play with the new stuff, you'll see............


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

OK. It's officially "knocking me off" when I abandon it for some time. Hopefully Jonah (or someone) will let us in on that new feature


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> If one does not follow the K.I.S.S. principle(s), one is gonna have confusion and problems!!!
> 
> Sorry, but imo, techonology is tending to run amok! TOOOOO MUCH...
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


I have to agree here!! 

Not impressed 

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> OK. It's officially "knocking me off" when I abandon it for some time. Hopefully Jonah (or someone) will let us in on that new feature


Better than being knocked "out"!! or "up"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Better than being knocked "out"!! or "up"


...LOL...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This "feature" (getting logged out) has always been there for me. I think the time frame for getting logged out after no activity is 15 minutes but could be wrong about that. I'll see if Jonah can take a few minutes and clue us in here. I'm not able to get into the Mod or Admin areas at all after the update so can't check it for us right now. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Uh OH........you're in trouble............Shi doesn't use "that" word........
> It really isn't all that different. If you just click around and play with the new stuff, you'll see............


Well, more power to those who think these upgrades are the cat's meow.

I don't have TIME to mickey mouse around "playing" with the new stuff. I like clean, simple and UNcomplicated to do what I want to do!

Sorry, I would rather read a good book than mess around with a computer! 

I know, don't tell me...I AM A DYING BREED!!! 

True: the *"O"* word is NOT in my vocabulary...

Hugs to all anyway
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *This "feature" (getting logged out) has always been there for me.*
> 
> Terry


For as long as I can remember (that may be a bad choice of words ) I 've not had to 'log in' each time I visit the site. I have always had the _Pigeon Talk link _saved in my favorites. When I would click on it, I was all logged in & ready to go. 

A few days before the change occurred, I *did* have to log in each time.

NOW, I' back to 'my' original format & don't need to log in each time. 

Oh well, I figure whether I have to log in each time or not, it's .

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think if you have enabled the "automatic" login where it remembers your user name and password all you need to do is click on your saved link. I typically do not opt for automatic logins, so can't say for sure about this. I actually type in my user name password each time.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Where have all the pigeons gone!!*

I would *REALLY* like to see our pigeons return to the top of the page. 

I MISS them lots. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *I think if you have enabled the "automatic" login where it remembers your user name and password all you need to do is click on your saved link.*
> 
> Terry


I really never payed any attention to it. I just thought that's the way it was. 

Cindy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I was able to log on with the computor at work today. But I was still not able to log on at home this morning. I'll try again when I get home. 
It keeps thanking me for logging in - then bumps me right back to the login page saying I'm not logged in. Won't let me post at all now (at home), since yesterday.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I was able to log on with the computor at work today. But I was still not able to log on at home this morning. I'll try again when I get home.
> It keeps thanking me for logging in - then bumps me right back to the login page saying I'm not logged in. Won't let me post at all now (at home), since yesterday.


Do you have your computer at home set to disallow cookies? This version of vBulletin might be using cookies to track your login. I did encounter mention of somesuch in the manual just now. Work is not cooperating with me at the moment so I can't keep reading so I'm just not sure. But, it's something to check into?


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I was able to log on with the computor at work today. But I was still not able to log on at home this morning. I'll try again when I get home.
> It keeps thanking me for logging in - then bumps me right back to the login page saying I'm not logged in. Won't let me post at all now (at home), since yesterday.


Check that you have cookies and scripts allowed for this forum (pigeons.biz) in your browser settings. Also it may help to clear your browser's cache to ensure that the browser is loading/displaying the latest view of this site.

Clearing browser cache:

* Internet Explorer 7*

1. From the Tools menu, select Internet Options... .

2. Choose the General tab.

3. Under Browsing history, click Delete... .

4. Next to "Temporary Internet Files", click Delete files... .

5. Click Close, and then click OK to exit.


*Internet Explorer 4.x, 5.x, and 6.x *

1. From the Tools menu (for version 4.x, the View menu), select Internet Options... .

2. Choose the General tab.

3. In the "Temporary Internet Files" section, click Delete Files... .

4. To confirm the deletion, click OK.

5. In the Internet Options dialog box, click OK.


*Safari*

1. From the Safari menu, select Empty Cache... .

2. When prompted, click Empty to confirm that you want to empty the cache.


*Firefox 1.x and 2.0 for Mac OS X*

1. From the Firefox menu, select Preferences... .

2. From the sheet that drops down, select Privacy. In 2.0, click Clear Now. In 1.5, click Clear Cache Now. In 1.0, next to Cache, click the Clear button, and then OK.



*Firefox 2.0 for Windows*

From the Tools menu, select Clear Private Data, and then choose Cache.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Littlecoo, I really appreciate how clearly you explain things. Really excellent information. Thank you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, another question....WHY those "bookmarks" and "tags" at the bottom of a page? MORE STUFF UNneeded???

WHAT DOES "yaya" mean under that VBulletin sign??

YES, BRING BACK THE PIGEONS...what the heck does VBulletin have to do with PIGEONS??

Re: logging in...SO FAR, I've had the site listed in My Favorites. All I had to do was go there and click the site name and in I go...well, SO FAR, at least! 

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Littlecoo said:


> Check that you have cookies and scripts allowed for this forum (pigeons.biz) in your browser settings. Also it may help to clear your browser's cache to ensure that the browser is loading/displaying the latest view of this site.
> 
> Clearing browser cache:
> 
> ...


I did it!! I'm on - I think! I cleared my browser and that didn't work. So I tried logging on thru Internet explorer. (I have AOL) That got me in. So apparently I can't log on thru AOL. Thats nice - what am I paying for? Thank you for the help!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Littlecoo, you have epitomized what I mean by the K.I.S.S principle. WELL DONE! Clear and concise...

Have you been asked to write for the "Dummy" books? Those are my speed...

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Littlecoo, you have epitomized what I mean by the K.I.S.S principle. WELL DONE! Clear and concise...
> 
> Have you been asked to write for the "Dummy" books? Those are my speed...
> 
> ...


How come not everyone's avitar shows up? Yours is blank along with some others.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

May be possible for someone with administrator privileges (would that be you Terry? ) to have access to the source code and directory for this forum and be able to swap out the offending gif image with a pijy one. I can't see any purpose for the 'yaya' text- it's probably just temp placeholder text till something else is put there, I do that sort of thing when I'm creating a webpage.









The 'Tags' are most likely for indexing/keyword searching purposes


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

May need to wait until BABY BIRD SEASON IS OVER.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *I would REALLY like to see our pigeons return to the top of the page. *


I agree, something just isn't right without them.

Since there are changes going on which I'm not really sure what is happening and my routine Internet life has been thrown curve. 

Can we have some different smilies to choose from? They even have ones that move. The smilies are definately out dated. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *Can we have some different smilies to choose from?*
> 
> They even have ones that move. The smilies are definately out dated.
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Gotta keep this one " ". I love it.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I did it!! I'm on - I think! I cleared my browser and that didn't work. So I tried logging on thru Internet explorer. (I have AOL) That got me in. So apparently I can't log on thru AOL. Thats nice - what am I paying for? Thank you for the help!


Yeah AOL have their own custom web browser, as far as viewing web pages and other internet content is concerned it is much the same as any other browser such as Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari etc. It just has custom branding and features yada yada... specific to AOL, but basically you can use any Internet browser you like really-they are just different tools that do much the same job.

What you are paying AOL for is for providing and maintaining your internet connection (infrastructure) the browser they provided you is just a tool for you to access content on the internet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Littlecoo said:


> May be possible for someone with administrator privileges (would that be you Terry? ) to have access to the source code and directory for this forum and be able to swap out the offending gif image with a pijy one.


I will ask the powers that be .. I don't have access to the source code nor FTP rights to the site .. Sorry!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Can we have some different smilies to choose from? They even have ones that move. The smilies are definately out dated. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


I agree........there's a ton of (I think they're called "emoticons) or something like that. Some new ones would be great.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry to say I have had to log in twice this morning but with just my name so it isn't that big a deal.

Also, I really love some of the new features. The albums are so nice and really easy to do and the best part is you don't have to edit your pictures. I also think the "friends" deal is pretty cool. I know we had the "buddy" system before but most people paid it no attention. Now that I understand the PM differences, I like it also. It is convenient to use the one on our profile page for quick little remarks. 

All in all I think the changes are great. I would love to see more of the emoticons. I know on that huge Birdforum they have oodles of them.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well this morning when I opened PT for some magic reason, it remembered me correctly. Not sure if something got tweaked or if it's just one of those things. 

So far I like the new features too...wasting too much time looking for pics for albums, tho!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I agree........there's a ton of (I think they're called "emoticons) or something like that. Some new ones would be great.


*SIGH* once again playing devil's advocate. I LIKE the smileys we have now. Could there be more...sure, but, please, let's not get carried away!! Some of the other choices I've seen are really kinda dumb...

Add a few but please keep the ones we have now.

Haven't seen JONAH replying to any of our questions...did he get swallowed by a WHALE?? ROFLMAO

Thanks, Littlecoo for the explanations...yep, just like I thought, instead of "less is more," we have "more is better!"



Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Haven't seen JONAH replying to any of our questions...did he get swallowed by a WHALE?? ROFLMAO


That was funny Shi.

I think we need some strawberry wine, Shi.

I hope Jonah doesn't mind but I have a feral with a bad wing and I'm thinking about naming him Johah.  so few choices.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> That was funny Shi.
> 
> I think we need some strawberry wine, Shi.
> 
> I hope Jonah doesn't mind but I have a feral with a bad wing and I'm thinking about naming him Johah.  so few choices.


I second the Strawberry Wine, KIPPY!! I know JUST the person to go see!! 

Hey, I like your idea for a name!! Go for it!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I know JUST the person to go see!!


Me too. !


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THE BIRDS ARE BACK!! THE BIRDS ARE BACK!!

Many thanks to Jonah in the whale???



Shi and the gang

P.S. Oops, I think I should probably add that Jonah must have escaped the whale! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *SIGH* once again playing devil's advocate. I LIKE the smileys we have now. Could there be more...sure, but, please, let's not get carried away!! Some of the other choices I've seen are really kinda dumb...
> 
> Add a few but please keep the ones we have now.
> 
> ...


Shi, Shi, Shi,......what are we going to do with you??????
You ALWAYS have the little smiley faces in your posts. Now you tell me, if these http://messenger.msn.com/Resource/Emoticons.aspx 
were available to you, you wouldn't use them??????? And there's tons more out there that are so cute and all you gotta do is click on em'..........that's not so tough..........and if there was 100 to choose from, we'd all have our favorites and have them memorized in no time.......


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> THE BIRDS ARE BACK!! THE BIRDS ARE BACK!!


I just noticed the same thing  Thanks!!

One suggestion I'd like to make -- adding the 911 Pigeon Alert yahoo group to the bookmarks at the bottom of the page??


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, so yesterday, the ugly vBulletin icon was up there and the site worked for me, in other words, left me alone and logged in. Today the pigeon icon is back and it's back to annoying me intensely by kicking me off right and left


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *THE BIRDS ARE BACK!! THE BIRDS ARE BACK!!*
> 
> Shi and the gang


They *AREN'T* on my screen.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are on mine.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

They aren't on mine?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Could it be because I'm using "Firefox"?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> *Could it be because I'm using "Firefox"?*


I don't think so. I'm not using my Firefox & I don't see them.

It does seem like there are a few bugs in the system. 
Maybe it just needs a good dusting with some Sevin powder. 

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Could it be because I'm using "Firefox"?


So am I, and I see them. Try cleaning your browser cache...?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Those of you who can't see the pigeons, are you still seeing the v-bulletin logo? I use Firefox too. Didn't we have a row of different breeds across the top at one time? Now there are just two white ones but it looks very pretty. So, thanks Jonah.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I can see the two white doves too. I don't use Firefox........don't even know what it is.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yippee got the white birds back in both IE & Firefox!
Thanks for the suggestion! Thanks Snipes!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Shi, Shi, Shi,......what are we going to do with you??????
> You ALWAYS have the little smiley faces in your posts. Now you tell me, if these http://messenger.msn.com/Resource/Emoticons.aspx
> were available to you, you wouldn't use them??????? And there's tons more out there that are so cute and all you gotta do is click on em'..........that's not so tough..........and if there was 100 to choose from, we'd all have our favorites and have them memorized in no time.......



Sorry, Renee, I am perfectly happy with our Emoticons as they are. They express all I wish to convey.

I have no objections to more, but when is _too much???_

I have seen other Emoticons and some were awful. Ours are GREAT! The ones in your link can't hold a candle to what we have, in my opinion. Don't like the expressions.

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A question...those who are still having problems...do you have AOL???

I have heard that AOL has had problems at various times...

So far, I have had no problems at all...

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> A question...
> those who are still having problems...do you have AOL???
> 
> * *I have heard that AOL has had problems at various times*...
> ...


* Yeah, for the past 10 years. 

That might have been the problem with me.
I just logged into Firefox & the pretty little doves were there. 

I'm just glad they've returned. 

CIndy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A few hours ago at home no white doves. At work here, there are back . 

But, what is a yaya?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> A few hours ago at home no white doves. At work here, there are back .
> 
> *But, what is a yaya?:*confused:


I've asked that before too, Victor, but an answer hasn't been forthcoming. However you might check Littlecoos comments in post 36 on page 3 of this thread...

In fact, just changes but no explanations...guess the powers that be thought everyone was computer "wise." 

Actually, explanations in the form of the "Dummy" book format would be nice...e.g. first you do A, then you click B...etc...

*SIGH* 

I KNOW! The administrators could have a thread about the changes called: "Changes for Dummies"....ROFL

Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> I've asked that before too, Victor, but an answer hasn't been forthcoming. However you might check Littlecoos comments in post 36 on page 3 of this thread...
> 
> 
> Shi


Thanks Shi. I missed that.


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

It is a little bit awkward but you can use any emoticon you desire if you can insert it's link into your post using the 'insert image' option when you are composing your post...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Littlecoo said:


> It is a little bit awkward but you can use any emoticon you desire if you can insert it's link into your post using the 'insert image' option when you are composing your post...


Do you just copy/paste the link to the emoticon?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> A question...those who are still having problems...do you have AOL???
> 
> I have heard that AOL has had problems at various times...
> 
> ...


I still can't get on with my AOL. I have to minimize aol (for the connection) then open Internet explorer. Pain in the butt! Makes everything even SLOWER than before having 2 windows running!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> One suggestion I'd like to make -- adding the 911 Pigeon Alert yahoo group to the bookmarks at the bottom of the page??


Sounds like a good idea to me.

The doves look 110% better then that v. It feels like home again.



> you can use any emoticon you desire if you can insert it's link into your post using the 'insert image' option when you are composing your post...


Thanks for the tip.









This ones for you Shi.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *THE BIRDS ARE BACK!! THE BIRDS ARE BACK!!*





AZWhitefeather said:


> They *AREN'T* on my screen.
> 
> Cindy


I just logged on & the birds are once again hovering above.   

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, let's please thank Jonah for getting our white pigeons back. Let's all please try to realize that Jonah is new to all of us, we are new to all of them (the new owners), and it's gonna take a little bit of getting used to on both sides before all is smooth sailing. I will say that the new owners are trying to give all of us the best that V-Bulletin has to offer .. and it's way more than we've ever had before. I think we are all just a bit overwhelmed right now (I know that I am ). So, let's all chill a bit and see if we can figure out these wonderful new features/capabilities and just deal with any problems/questions as they come up. I wish I knew all this new stuff cold and could just blast off the answers, but I don't know it either ..

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It will be alright I agree. It will just take some time. I actually like the changes!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just read through this thread. BAM! BAM!BAM! That is me hitting my head on the computer table. OMG I think progress has left me behind. It is like telephones. They used to all work the same. Then they started having buttons instead of a dial. Now you have to read a 30 page manuel to answer one, and no two work the same. And when you learn to work one, someone decides to add yet one more feature and it is back to square one. 

OK , I'm done whining now. It might take me some time to figure all this new stuff out. So if I don't answer invitations or post in places I should it is because I'm just not sure where to click.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> The doves look 110% better then that v. It feels like home again.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha KIPPY...

I have that same Emoticon in my Instant Messages...thanks, but I'm sticking with what we have...


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I still can't get on with my AOL. I have to minimize aol (for the connection) then open Internet explorer. Pain in the butt! Makes everything even SLOWER than before having 2 windows running!


To clear out the cache in AOL's browser select 'clear my footprints' from the window menu at the bottom...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> The doves look 110% better then that v. It feels like home again.
> 
> ...


I didn't get an answer in my other post. Emoticons...........you just insert them like you would a picture?? Don't have time to try right now........


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I didn't get an answer in my other post. Emoticons...........you just insert them like you would a picture?? Don't have time to try right now........


Yep that's right, same procedure as with inserting photos etc in your post (the emoticons are also just image files) I think there is still a limit of just four images per post. 
Hmmm... I'm thinking I might even create my own little emotes...I think it would be soooo cute to have some little pijie-themed emoticons just for folks here on the forum to use, that would be fun


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Littlecoo said:


> Hmmm... *I'm thinking I might even create my own little emotes*...
> *I think it would be soooo cute to have some little pijie-themed emoticons* just for folks here on the forum to use, that would be fun


What a *great* concept. 

Maybe, just maybe, Shi would give one of them a try. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> What a *great* concept.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, Shi would give one of them a try.
> 
> Cindy



You think so??


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you send me your E-MAIL I'll send you my favorite pigeon emotioncon ? I couldn't find a way to post it ? To show everyone? But I can put it in an email I send! ooops I forgot to give you my email  [email protected]! If your interested to see!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Shegeek, hope you got it ok? Did you like it?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Good heavens, Littlecoo, now we have FOOTPRINTS? Geez, we already have cookies! I eat those! What does my computer do? Eat 'em too?? How about HANDPRINTS...

Who thinks up these names anyway???

Yes, I would be interested in seeing PIGEGON 'cons....so there, Renee 



Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Yes, I would be interested in seeing PIGEGON 'cons....so there, Renee
> 
> 
> 
> Shi










OK! We're making progress......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> OK! We're making progress......



key word is "seeing." Didn't say I would use 'em... so WHO has a bunch?

DEEJAY...got more than one??

Shi


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

geeez sorry that is the only one i have for now! It is cool though, I love it, fits me perfect!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, sounds like a "personal" 'con...however, I would like to see it...

My e-mail is [email protected]

Many thanks

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, where did you get those? 

Shi, I think you are weakening.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, where did you get those?


http://www.websmileys.com/cool.htm

Click on the lists on the left and different ones will pop up. Pick the one you want to use, and then right click on the orange box up at the top of the page and click copy. Come back to you post, place your cursor where you want the emoticon in your post and right click again and click on paste. When you send your post, it will show up.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok...I am just trying it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Ok...I am just trying it.


You done GOOD!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is pretty easy Shi! 

You just pick it up by clicking Ctrl with your left hand and C with your right hand on your keypad.

Now compose your post and drop it off by clicking Ctrl with your left hand and V with your right.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> mmm, sounds like a "personal" 'con...however, I would like to see it...
> 
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Sorry says your mailbox not available?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Or this.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Why Maggie,

Where did you get that picture of all of us nosey members?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Or this.


VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know where this originally came from otherwise I would credit the source...








I sooooo wanted to put this in my signature ROTFL!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Littlecoo said:


> I don't know where this originally came from otherwise I would credit the source...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that on YouTube. It's so funny............


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

k im going to try this...


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

ok I had to try it too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I had that pigeon costume.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am enjoying this update on the bottom of the threads they have access to Google and Stumble Upon. I'm not sure what the other link is yet...but I am sure having fun finding out.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Sorry says your mailbox not available?


Sorry, DEEJAY, I blew it! Try this: 

[email protected]


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi,

Where did you get your little Scorpion? That is sooooo you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, thought so too...

I went to Horoscopes...

I couldn't resist...not with that SAGUARO..my favorite cactus!



Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Shi, I think you are weakening.


I would agree to that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Yep, thought so too...
> 
> I went to Horoscopes...
> 
> ...


I knew it!! I knew it!! She just couldn't resist!! This is TOO much fun and if ANYONE likes to have fun, it's SHI!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for being soooo excited for me, Renee. However, I doubt that I will use anymore of the Emoticons...I STILL prefer ours...

You ARE correct about the FUN!



Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> I wish I had that pigeon costume.


I know JUST where you would wear it!!! 










(I couldn't resist, either...)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I know JUST where you would wear it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


>


Now we're talkin'!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We have lots of Scorpions among our members...YEEEEEHAAAWW

Scorpios RULE! 

Shi &
Squeaks (also a Scorpio!)


----------

